# Older cat pouncing on kitten



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

My older cat who is a 1.5 year old neutered male occasionally bum wiggles and pounces on the kitten. He then kicks her with his back legs. The kitten, female 9 weeks old hisses and fights him back. He makes no noise. 

Is he playing or trying to harm her?
I know its very early days as they have only been together for 24 hours.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like playing to me....


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

scewal said:


> My older cat who is a 1.5 year old neutered male occasionally bum wiggles and pounces on the kitten. He then kicks her with his back legs. The kitten, female 9 weeks old hisses and fights him back. He makes no noise.
> 
> Is he playing or trying to harm her?
> I know its very early days as they have only been together for 24 hours
> ...


Sounds like my two, the older one is just playing but as the kitten is hissing he is probably quite scared. I wouldn't let him do this until the kitten is a bit bigger, I always stopped mine when catface was younger because Stich is massive and I didn't want him doing any damage x


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not that knowlegable on cats TBH, but personaly I would try keeping the kitten confined to one room for the first few days with the ocasional wander around the house so that your cat can get used to the kittens scent. They may only be playing though, shell195 or feorag can most likely give you a better idea.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> I'm not that knowlegable on cats TBH, but personaly I would try keeping the kitten confined to one room for the first few days with the ocasional wander around the house so that your cat can get used to the kittens scent. They may only be playing though, shell195 or feorag can most likely give you a better idea.


I would do this too, also to make sure the kitten has no health problems she could pass to your older cat. You don't want the little one to be injured or too intimidated. Once she seems to have settled in her own room (its scary moving to a new home and meeting a new family) then she will hopefully be confident with your older cat and stand up for herself a bit more. let them in each others space so they can used to the smell. It does definatley sound like play though


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

scewal said:


> My older cat who is a 1.5 year old neutered male occasionally bum wiggles and pounces on the kitten. He then kicks her with his back legs. The kitten, female 9 weeks old hisses and fights him back. He makes no noise.
> 
> Is he playing or trying to harm her?
> I know its very early days as they have only been together for 24 hours.
> ...


 
By the sound of it although playing he is using his hunting instinct as he is catching and kicking the kitten. I would only let them together when you can watch them and try and distract him when his bum wiggles.
Eileen will tell you that male and female cats play differently so no wonder she doesnt appreciate his loutish behaviour:lol2:


----------



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, the kitten is very sure of herself already! A real ginger red head! I have been splitting them up and only allowing contact while i am in the same room. 
I too thought it was play but as you say with the big difference in size its not worth an accidental injury.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What has been said is right - the older cat is playing, but because he's bigger and older he's being rougher, but as Shell has pointed out I will tell you that boys play differently to girls!

Do you know if there were any males in the litter she came from? My friend who is a vet nurse and has done a cat behaviour course told me years ago that it's now a proven fact that it is much better to have a male or more than one male in a litter because of the way they play. Females who come from all female litters are never as outgoing as females who have grown up with male siblings.

From my own point of view I can tell you that the queens I've had the most trouble with not holding their own in the hierarchy of my household and have ended up being bullied by every other cat in the household have come from all female litters.

And as has been said I wouldn't leave them alone together until they've had a little longer to get used to each other. 

One thing I would definitely do is clip his claws so he can't hurt her accidentally during this rough play and then I think they'll be OK.


----------



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for your reply feorag. She was one of four, two males and two females. My boy's claws always seem quite blunt, not sure how he manages that!

It certainly is play, my boy can't wait to play, as soon as i let him in he calls her, she pounces on him then legs it! He seems to have calmed the rugby tackles slightly thankfully.

Fingers crossed as she grows they are going to become good buddies.


----------

